# Achtung, Rehe unterwegs!



## Maddin (9. Mai 2003)

Moin, moin liebe Küstenangler.....

ich möchte euch leider auf ein nicht so erfreuliches Thema aufmerksam machen. Ich habe immer gedacht, dass mich sowas nicht trifft, da ich vorrausschauend fahre und vorsichtig bin. Falsch gedacht. Am Mittwoch habe ich mich entschieden, nach der Arbeit noch ein paar Stunden an der Küste zu verbringen. Auf dem Nachhauseweg um 22.40 Uhr lief mir dann bei KM 39,5 (A1 Lübeck Richtung Hamburg) kurz vor Bad Oldesloe ein Reh vors Auto. Ich bin ca. 120 Km/h gefahren konnte aber nichts mehr anrichten außer Bremsen und das Lenkrad gerade halten (so gelernt in der Fahrschule). Nach Links gab es kein Ausweichen (andere Kfz´s) und nach Rechts hätte ich garantiert ´nen Abgang gemacht. Außerdem geschah alles innerhalb weniger Sekunden. Das arme Tier war zum Glück sofort tot....könnte mir nichts schlimmeres vorstellen wenn es sich dahin gequält hätte. Der Schaden am Auto ist nebensächlich. Meiner Meinung nach war es wohl kein richtig ausgewachsenes Reh (Havkat wie groß werden die?). Ich habe gehört, dass größere Rehe, oder je nachdem wie man auf sie trifft, z.Teil auch durch die Windschutzscheibe fliegen. Dementsprechend bin ich froh, dass ich hier noch sitze.

So ein Unfall ist echt nicht schön und so ein bißchen knappse ich noch dran. Irgendwo habe ich dann danach gehört, dass z.Z. viel Wild unterwegs ist. Also, bitte immer mit dem Schlimmsten rechnen. 

Adlerauge sei wachsam...

Martin


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (9. Mai 2003)

Moin Martin,

da kannst du ja von Glück sagen, das dir nichts passiert ist.
Ich hatte mal auf der A1 kurz vor Neustadt ein Reh vorm Auto - war auch ein Riesenschreck für mich.Autobahn und Rehe damit rechnet doch kein Mensch.

Bei der Gelegenheit, in der Nähe von Dahme / Süssau gibt es jede Menge Damwild also auch da vorsichtig sein.


Grüße Stephan


----------



## Franky (9. Mai 2003)

Ausch...ande nee!!! Gottseidank ist Dir da nix bei passiert. Man mag nich drüber nachdenken, aber das hätte auch anders ausgehen können... 

Dass zur Zeit vermehrt Wild unterwegs ist, habe ich vor 2 Tagen festgestellt, als mir auf dem Weg nach Bollen zur Weser (nur mal hingucken) gleich ein ganzes Rudel über die Strasse lief. Zum Glück bei Tageslicht und bereits vorher schon gut zu sehen gewesen. Abends hätte ich die garantiert mit 80 KLamotten voll erwischt - schneller ist auf der Strasse glatter Selbstmord...


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (9. Mai 2003)

Moin Maddin!
Gott sei Dank ist nichts schlimmeres passiert. da bin ich froh.
Ich selber habe schon zwei Wildunfälle hinter mir. Einmal ein Reh welches ich mit dem Trabant tot gefahren hatte. Der Trabbi war hin. Und vor 5 Jahren hatte ich ein ausgewachsenes Wildschwein vor dem Auto (mitsubishi Galant) Der war fast hin damals. 500 Mark vor dem Totalschaden.
Ich weis jedenfalls wie es dir jetzt geht. #h


----------



## havkat (9. Mai 2003)

Moin Maddin!

Aha! Du hast also diesen großen Fleck auf der A1 verursacht! 
Hab schon auf ein Rehlein getippt.

Hauptsache du bist heil min Jung!

Wer hat´s geregelt? Pulidei oder Grünrock? Haste dir ´ne Unfallbescheinigung/Haarwild geben lasssen?
Gibt Situationen, da haste keine Chance. Autos gehören nun mal nicht zum Feindbild des Wildes und werden daher nicht als Gefahr eingestuft.
In der Regel, nach meiner Erfahrung als "GulaschvonderStraßeKratzer" oder "Erlöser," landen Rehe bei Volltreffern meistens unter´m Auto oder werden weggeschleudert.
Hochläufiges Wild (Elch,- Rot,. u. auch Damwild) ist da viel gefährlicher. Die kommen schon mal rein und dann gibt´s auch mal Tote auf beiden Seiten.
Ein starkes Stück Schwarzwild, also ´ne dicke Sau, frontal erwischt, hat, je nach Geschwindigkweit etwas von "Betonmauer" (nää Jörg? :q)
Ein erwachsenes Stück Rehwild erreicht ein Gewicht von ca. 15 - 22 kg, so grob über´n Daumen und je nach Standort, Nahrungssituation und Bestandsdichte. (Natürlich "Leergewicht" anders hab ich sie noch nicht gewogen )
Frag mich aber nicht nach der Schulterhöhe. Hab´s noch nie nachgemessen.

Zum Thema: 

In den kommenden Sommermonaten, wenn die Brunft des Rehwildes beginnt wird´s noch schlimmer!
Und immer dran denken: Wenn ein Reh über die Straße wechselt, kommt fast immer ein zweites oder auch drittes Stück nach (Kitze oder der "Kavalier")


----------



## Laksos (9. Mai 2003)

Ein Glück, dass dir nichts passiert ist! Ich hatte letztes Jahr Totalschaden durch 'nen simplen Fuchs.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (9. Mai 2003)

> Ein starkes Stück Schwarzwild, also ´ne dicke Sau, frontal erwischt, hat, je nach Geschwindigkweit etwas von "Betonmauer" (nää Jörg? )



So ist es Torsten. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Das muß ich auch nicht wieder haben. Einmal reicht das.
Hier mal zwei Bilder wie das Auto ausgesehen hatte:


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (9. Mai 2003)

und das zweite:


----------



## havkat (9. Mai 2003)

Jau!

Sauberer Treffer!  

Aber nix gegen den 3er BMW eines "Discokönigs", der einen 2 1/2 Zentner-Keiler mit ca. 140 Sachen zu seinen Ahnen schickte.
Beide Spurstangen und die Aufhängung vorn gebrochen (X-Beine), Kühler "explodiert", Motorblock gerissen......... vmtl. Totalschaden.

Er und seine Maus saßen im Straßengraben und waren irgendwie nicht ansprechbar. #c


----------



## Mefo (9. Mai 2003)

@Maddin sei froh das Dir nichts passiert ist.Hätte viel schlimmer ausgehen können.Die Geschwindigkeit ist zwar viel höher dafür kann man sich auf der Autobahn aber ordentlich austoben.(links / rechts) 
War heute für ne Stunde an der Küste um meine Fliege zu Baden, auf der Rüchfahrt sahe ich ein schwarzen Astra der  es mit ein ca.2 Järigem Bock zu tun hatte.


Guckst Du hier!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dorschdiggler (9. Mai 2003)

...tja Maddin.... ich habe es ja aus erster Hand erfahren...aber wenn ich Dir sage, daß der Kollege Gewehrträger den Kadaver noch immer nicht abgeholt hat, dann kommt sicher nicht nur Dir das :v 
<p>
Jedenfalls lag heute morgen noch alles an Ort und Stelle....
Wie die Anderen schon schreiben.... ich bin froh, daß nicht mehr passiert ist und das Du ( ausser mit einem gehörigen Schrecken und einem kaputten Scheinwerfer) gut dabei wechgekommen bist.
Wildschwein ist auch fies....
Deren Nachwuchs saß mal unter meiner Vorderachse fest...keine Gedanke mehr an lenken, weil vorne halb aufgebockt... und dann ab in den Graben....
Die Stelle auf der B75 befahre ich heute noch mit einem mulmigen Gefühl......


----------



## Mefo (9. Mai 2003)

Der Gegner Ruht jetzt in Wallhalla.Trotzdem Schade um so ein schönes Tier. 

PS: Der Fahrer war kein Fliegenbinder dem sein Material ausgegangen war:q :q 

@Maddin deins doch hoffentlich auch nicht.Wenn ja frag doch einfach mal ein Jägen bevor Du auf BINDEMATERIALJAGT gehst:q


----------



## Mefo (9. Mai 2003)

Ops Bild vergessen:g


----------



## Maddin (9. Mai 2003)

@all
Danke für euer Mitleid#h 

@Havkat
Astreine Aufklärung! Hab sofort Grün/Weiss angerufen...5 Minuten später waren sie schon da....bestimmt auch, weil das erlegte Wild mitten auf der Fahrbahn lag und somit eine Gefahrenquelle war. Drüber gefahren bin ich übrigens nicht....hab es nur von der rechten auf die linke Fahrbahn "geschubst". Bist du als Grünrock in so einer Rufbereitschaft? Bestimmt keine schöne Sache eigentlich 

An meinem Wagen sind linker Scheinwerfer und Blinker kaputt...alles etwas eingedrückt und verzogen, der Kotflügel hat auch was abbekommen. Kein Vergleich mit Jörgs Wildschwein. Mir ist der Materielle Schaden deshalb eher nebensächlich.....Teilkasko hab ich nicht und deswegen gehe ich mit meinem Nachbarn (Kfz-Mechaniker) an die Sache ran. Auch wenn ich statistisch gesehen wohl erstmal nicht mehr an der Reihe bin, werde ich demnächst in der Dämmerung oder Dunkelheit mit geschärften Sinnen über Landstraße und Autobahn fahren.

Zum Thema Aufpral habe ich noch was gefunden:



> Wußten Sie, dass bei einem Unfall mit 50 km/h das Aufprallgewicht eines Körpers dem 25fachen Eigengewicht entspricht, bei 70 km/h sogar dem 50fachen?


----------



## Maddin (9. Mai 2003)

@Mefo
Oha....wie schnell ist er gefahren? Der fährt die nächste Zeit garantiert auch langsamer auf der Landstraße! Achja, das Bindematerial besorge ich mir auf weniger spektakulären Wegen

@Vossi
Das liegt da immer noch? Hm....das ist ja nun nicht schön. Vielleicht weiß Havkat bis wann so ein Kadaver abgeholt werden muß? Leider ist nicht nur der Scheinwerfer kaputt...dahinter ists ziemlich verzogen. Trotzdem hab ich mal ein Foto eingefügt....vielleicht ist der Astra F ja etwa stabiler als das Nachfolgemodell....oder der Typ auf Mefos Bildern ist ungebremst reingerast;+ ooooder mein Reh war noch keine 2 Jahre alt.


----------



## marioschreiber (9. Mai 2003)

Als erstes mal gut das Dir nichts passiert ist Maddin!
Schade für das Reh.

Ich habe letzte Woche fast eins mit dem Motorroller erwischt. Was das wohl hätte passieren können.....


PS.: hast Du an dem Abend sonst noch was gefangen ?


----------



## Maddin (9. Mai 2003)

@Mario
 ...vom Belly aus nur Kleinkram bis 35cm....und Hornhechte haben mich geärgert......Trotzdem war es bis zum "Kapitalen" ein schöner Tag.....


----------



## Dorschdiggler (9. Mai 2003)

...Deutsche Wertarbeit....Nee im Ernst, ich denke der "Aufprallwinkel" war sehr günstig für Dein Auto....
Und morgen früh komme ich nochmal da vorbei (Scheisse...wieder arbeiten)..... werde mal genau hinsehen. Aber ich denke das der Jäger es heute spätestens eingesammelt hat.


----------



## marioschreiber (9. Mai 2003)

Wenn es morgen noch da liegt, dann stellt diesen Thread mal ins "Friedfisch-Forum".
Bei den momentanen Temperaturen dürften da bald gute Köder zu holen sein....:v


----------



## Dorschdiggler (9. Mai 2003)

:v :v :v 
<p>
aber nur mit Schutzmaske :q


----------



## MFGI (9. Mai 2003)

Moin Maddin,
sei froh, daß Dir nichts passiert ist.
Der Schaden am Auto kann ersetzt werden, ein Menschenleben nicht.
Hoffentlich hat das Rehfilet geschmeckt!
Ich gehe davon aus, daß Du Dir die besten Stücke herausgeschnitten hast und ein wenig Fell für die Muddler entführt hast.


----------



## Bellyboatangler (10. Mai 2003)

habe bisher auch zwei Wildunfälle hinter mir. Beide hatte ich auf Autobahnen! Beidesmal Totalschaden!Sei froh das es kein Dammhirsch war. Der wird bitten größer als 35kg. Können bis 100kg schwer werden. Hatte mal einen 60 kg Hirsch neben mir liegen, nachdem ich mich ca. 15 mal überschlagen hatte. Mir war nichts passiert außer paar kleine Schnittverletzungen an den Händen durch das Glas. Das Auto( Fiat Uno) hatte keine Fenster mehr. Achse war gebrochen und der Motorblock lag ca 30m neben dem Auto! Seitdem fahre ich besonders nachts diese Stelle sehr aufmerksam (A1 Raststätte Neustädter Bucht) . Der andere Unfall war nicht so doll. Habe da einen 2 jährigen Rehbock (ca. 20kg) mit der Beifahrerseite erwischt und 2 einen jährigen  frontal. hat mir die ganze Beifahrerseite zerbeult und verzogen. Auto war nur noch Totalschaden(Fiesta Courier auf der A 20). Seitdem fahre ich nachts auf Autobahnen ungerne!

Sei nur froh das Dir nichts passiert ist. Auto kannst ersetzen. Deine Gesundheit nicht!


----------



## Maddin (10. Mai 2003)

> Immer mehr Wildunfälle
> [09.05.2003]
> Kiel (shz) - Die Polizei registriert immer mehr Wildunfälle in Schleswig-Holstein. Allein in der Nacht von Mittwoch auf Donnerstag waren es 45 Unfälle. Elf davon ereigneten sich auf Autobahnen. Nach Angaben der Einsatzleitstellen blieb es bei Blechschäden. Auch auf den Autobahnen des Landes ist die Zahl kräftig gestiegen. Seit Anfang Mai registrierte die Verkehrspolizeidirektion 44 Wildunfälle.
> 
> Insgesamt erhöhte sich die Zahl der Wildunfälle in diesem Jahr damit auf 96. Im vergangenen Jahr waren es 357. Das waren 89 Wildunfälle mehr als im Jahr 2001.



Quelle


----------



## havkat (10. Mai 2003)

@Maddin



> Bist du als Grünrock in so einer Rufbereitschaft?



Im Moment :z nicht. Keine schöne Sache ein "querschnittgelähmtes" Schwein im Graben abzufangen und dann als Mörder etc. beschimpft zu werden. 
Da "dein" Reh auf einer BAB liegt is dat so ´ne Sache mit der Entsorgung. Hier "ruht" die Jagd. Ist "Bundesgelände" und ein "befriedeter" Bezirk. Kurz gesagt, das müssen die Sheriffs in die Wege leiten.

@ Mefo

Nix Rehbock.
Lt. Foto is dat ein junger Damhirsch, ein sog. "Schmalspießer". 

Der Wedel (Schwanz) ergibt übrigens ganz gutes Bucktail. 

@BB-Angler

100 kg-Damhirsche? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Meinst den "Großen Roten" gelle?


----------



## Dorschdiggler (10. Mai 2003)

....gerade wieder zu Hause...:q 
Heute war denn nur noch die Bremsspur und ein kleiner rostbrauner Fleck an der Stelle zu sehen.
Hat sich also was mit Friedfischangler oder Fliegenbindematerial.
Hätte aber nicht gedacht, daß es fast drei Tage dauert.....


----------



## Bellyboatangler (10. Mai 2003)

Mir wurde nur gesagt, das die normalerweise nicht hier sein dürften. meine den Roten! Jedenfalls bin ich auf solche begegnung nicht scharf!


----------



## Mefo (10. Mai 2003)

@havkat 
Danke für die Information , aber sei nachsichtig mit mir das Tier hat ja keine Schuppen .
@Maddin
Kann Dir nur sagen das er laut seiner Angabe mit ca.80 Kmh ungebremst in dem Schmalspießer gefahren ist.


----------



## Maddin (14. Oktober 2003)

Grad mal so hochgeholt, weil immer noch...oder schon wieder...aktuell. Hab am Sonntag genügend undefinierbare Bremsspuren und "Rostflecken" auf den Straßen zur Küste gesehen. Vielleicht mag ich als Geschädigter etwas voreingenommen sein, aber wer demnächst...vor allem in den Morgen- und Abendstunden.... auf den Landstraßen und Autobahnen unterwegs ist: Bitte Augen aufhalten und nicht unbedingt versuchen den Geschwindigkeitsrekord vom Heimatort zum Angelplatz zu knacken!#h


----------



## marioschreiber (14. Oktober 2003)

Letzte Nacht in SH alleine 11 Wildunfälle !!!


----------



## havkat (14. Oktober 2003)

Plus 1 Toter (Mensch).


----------



## Maddin (14. Oktober 2003)

@Mario
Gemeldete Unfälle! Einige fahren weiter, dabei ist es Pflicht sowas zu melden. Möchte nicht wissen, was so alles unter den großen LKW´s klebt.


----------



## Dorschdiggler (14. Oktober 2003)

....Ja , die Brunftzeit..... hatte da heute morgen auch mein persönliches Erlebnis ... mal wieder...allerdings bin ich, wie immer in bestimmten Bereichen, ziemlich zurückhaltend gefahren..... derjenige, der mich wie ein Irrer überholt hat, hatte einfach nur Glück (schätze mal so 5-10 Sekunden).Gerade in Bereichen, wo zusätzlich noch Schilder aufgestellt worden sind, begreife ich so manch einen Autofahrer absolut nicht mehr.....#d #d


----------



## havkat (14. Oktober 2003)

Jau Kinnners!

Datt Damwild hat Hochzeit! 
Besonders in den Breichen OH u. SE is gut aufpassen angesagt.

Damwild ist, besonders in der Brunft, auch tagaktiv und nicht nur nachts oder in der Dämmerung unterwegs.


----------



## Salmonelle (14. Oktober 2003)

Schilder? Was für Schilder??? Die werden doch nur von denjenigen beachtet, die schon einmal so eine unliebsame Zusammenkunft hatten, und allen vernünftigen Menschen. Alle anderen scheinen nur schnell nach hause zu wollen oder sonstwohin (meine Ansicht). Und  wenn ich abends zu dieser Jahreszeit mit 70 - 80 km/h über die Bundesstrasse durch die Heimat der größten Rotwild-Population von rechten Niederrhein (und z.Zt. immer noch liebestollen)  _krieche_ , weiß ich schon warum...da sind mir die Lichthupen von hinten doch so was von schnuppe.

Gruß von Salmonelle

...und auh in OH u. SE werd ich morgen abend/nacht hübsch fein aufpassen


----------



## MxkxFxsh (14. Oktober 2003)

Horst, da kannste aufpassen wie Du willst, schnell oder sehr langsam fahren, wenn das olle Wild Dir genau in das Auto hopst, na denn ist es passiert.


----------



## Dorschdiggler (14. Oktober 2003)

> wenn das olle Wild Dir genau in das Auto hopst, na denn ist es passiert.


 ... da hast Du leider Recht Mike, aber ich denke mir, dass die Chance mit 70-80 Km/h etwas von "neben der Strasse" oder "dahinten am Waldrand" mitzubekommen etwas grösser ist als bei manch einem Verrückten mit 120-140 Km/h.
Ganz zu schweigen von dem Reaktions/Bremsweg.... aber das führt eh wieder zu einer endlosen Diskussion.... Passieren kann es so oder so....


----------



## wolle (14. Oktober 2003)

wenn ich auch manches verkehrsschild nicht ganz für voll nehme
passe ich bei  schildern mit dem reh besonderst gut auf.runter mit der geschwindigkeit und immer schön wachsam.#h


----------



## Salmonelle (14. Oktober 2003)

hast ja recht Mike, aber ich hab da auch schon eine Erfahrung gemacht und die sah so aus: ich fuhr 70, Hirschkuh kommt von links, bremst (ich meine Funkenflug zwischen Hufen und Asphalt erkannt zu haben!!!), macht vor dem Auto eine Kehrtwende, rennt wieder zurück und schwupp war ich auch schon vorbei. Ich konnte vom Waidloch bis zum Äser durchgucken, so nah flog das Hinterteil des Viechs an meinem Seitenfenster vorbei. Reaktion meinerseits gleich null...ich hab mich eigentlich nur fürchterlich erschrocken, weil alles so irre schnell ging. Bei 100 hätte es genau gepasst!

Aber wenn du langsamer fährst sind die Unfallfolgen bei einem Einschlag vielleicht nicht ganz so krass, macht somit vielleicht doch etwas Sinn, oder?


----------



## MxkxFxsh (14. Oktober 2003)

Jau Horst, kann ich mir rege vorstellen, ich hätte mich auch verjagt! :m 
Und das bei 70 und nun wärst Du astrein supervorsichtig gefahren, schön diesiges Wetter, nasse Straße, Laub drauf und der unerfahrene Hintermann kommt mit 100 angeflogen, weil dem die Schilder ja nix sagen und rumms...... sitzt der Dir noch im Kofferraum. Siehe Nebelunfälle, der Erste fährt vorsichtig und die nächsten knallen mit 200 hinten rein.
Was ich sagen will ist: wenn es rumsen soll und der Unfallteufel es so haben will, dann passiert es, ob nun mit angepasster Geschwindigkeit oder noch vorsichtiger Fahrweise oder eben mit dem Verkehrsfluss mitgeschwommen.
Bei 1,5 Millionen Fahrkilometer die schon hinter mir habe, weiss ich wovon ich rede.

Klaro........ wenn ich Wild erkenne am Straßenrand....... runter vom Gas, nie ausweichen oder ne Vollbremsung machen, da verlierst Du nur.


----------



## Maddin (14. Oktober 2003)

????

Also ordentlich rauf aufs rechte Pedal und Holladiewaldfee? Wenn es eh rummst dann aber wenigstens richtig;+ 

Sorry, aber ich glaube das hat alles nichts mit abgeleisteter KM-Leistung zu tun, sondern damit, ob der Fahrer schon mal so ein Erlebnis...in diesem Falle Wildunfall....hatte oder eh ein vorsichtiger Fahrer ist. Ich habe mir auch immer gedacht...sowas passiert dir nicht. Ich fahre seit dem jedenfalls weitaus vorsichtiger und langsamer durch unübersichtliche Gegenden. Gerade übers lange Wochenende auf Fünen hat das mindestens 1 Wildleben und mir jede Menge Kröten gerettet.....


----------



## MxkxFxsh (15. Oktober 2003)

Nee Maddin, so nicht !
Keine Vollbremsung und nicht versuchen auszuweichen.
So ist das gemeint.
Naja Du kannst es ja vielleicht nicht wissen, wenn man solche Situationen nicht schon öfters hatte.
Gerade durch die wilde Vollbremsung und durch das unkontrollierte ausweichen passieren die schlimmen Unfälle, wo dem Wild nichts passiert aber der Autofahrer sein Auto zu Schrott fährt und sich und andere in Lebensgefahr bringt.
Das sind die Aussagen vom ADAC und von Fahrlehrern dazu!

Und mit geleisteten Fahr-KM hat es vieleicht doch was zutun, denn wie war das noch ? "Übung macht den Meister!" Ein Anfänger wird zu 99% genau das Verkehrte machen. Er kann es ja auch noch nicht wissen.


----------



## havkat (15. Oktober 2003)

Moin!

Das Einfachste ist an den Unfallschwerpunkten die Schilder zu beachten!

Runter vom Gas und aufmerksam fahren. Besonders Wald/Feldgrenzen sind immer gefährlich!
Die "Lichter" (Augen), besonders von hochläufigem Wild (Reh, Rot, -u. Damwild) erscheinen als zwei deutliche "Glühwürmchen" im Scheinwerferlicht.
Wild verhofft meistens kurz wenn es die Deckung verlässt und die deckungslose, freie Fläche der Straße überquert um die Lage zu peilen. Mit vernünftiger Geschwindigkeit kann man es so oft und vor allem rechtzeitig erkennen.
Ein Stück kommt fast nie allein!
Mein Rekord: 36 Stück Damwild vorm Auto. 

Ein wildes Schweinchen von 80kg von 60km/h runtergebremst voll genommen bedeutet Blechschaden und vielleicht einen ausgelösten Airbag.
Mit 100km/h ist es wie eine Betonmauer!

Habe einige Wildunfälle mit hoher Geschwindigkeit erlebt.
Beim Stück war kein Fangschuss mehr nötig.
Das Auto hätte ich allerdings von seinen Leiden erlösen müssen. 

Fahre seit 25 Jahren, "zwangsläufig" oft an/in Waldgebieten.
Meine persönliche Strecke an totgefahrenen Tieren beläuft sich auf eine Schwarzdrossel die mir gegen die Frontscheibe flog.

Es geht!


----------



## Maddin (15. Oktober 2003)

@Havkat
Gut geschrieben#6 

@Mike
Es ist leicht zu sagen, dass der ADAC zu dem und dem Verhalten bei Wildwechsel rät. Ich selbst wußte vorher auch, wie ich mich verhalten soll.......aber in dem Moment, wo das Tier auf die Autobahn lief hatte ich von diesen Dingen gar nichts mehr im Kopf! Da waren nur noch meine Reflexe....und die veranlassten mich auf Bremspedal zu laatschen und geradeaus zu lenken. Ok...bremsen war falsch....aber daran kann man in so ein paar Sekunden gar nicht denken, wenn die Geschwindigkeit nicht angepasst ist.


----------



## Istvan (15. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von havkat _
> *
> Meine persönliche Strecke an totgefahrenen Tieren beläuft sich auf eine Schwarzdrossel die mir gegen die Frontscheibe flog.
> 
> *


Bei mir war´s ein Kauz und ein Eichhörnchen ... als "Gastfahrer" beim Auto meiner Freundin ein Hase.
Will hoffen, daß mir größeres Kaliber erspart bleibt.

Istvan


----------



## sebastian (15. Oktober 2003)

Mein Papa hat mich mal vom Tennis geholt und noch einen Freund von mir. Der wohnt in einem Gebiet wo es viel Wild gibt. Mein Papa hat gerade mit uns geredet es war eigentlich eh recht gemütlich und zum "glück" ist mein Papa nur so 40 gefahren obwohl er sonst eigentlich schneller fährt und plötzlich ist uns in einem Bruchtteil einer sek. ein junger Rehbock einen Meter vorm Auto auf die Straße gehüpt. Voll mit dem Kodflügel erwischt. Leider war der Rehbock nicht tot ist da hechelnd gelegend und hat gezuckt. Mein Papa hat ihn dann erschlagen und ich glaube das war auch besser so. Mit dem Glück unter Anführungszeichen meine ich wäre er 70km/h gefahren wäre uns der Rehbock nicht ins Auto gelaufen.
Naja was will man machen. So richtig gefährlich wird für den Menschen eh nur bei so 150kg Hirschen. Da sind mal vor unserem Auto 2 Riesenbrocken ausgewachsene über die Straße gerannt. Die warn so hoch wie das Auto und ich möchte nicht wissen wenn man in so ein Monster mit 50 rein fährt. Da kriegt der Mensch genau so viel ab wie das Tier.


----------



## Josi28 (15. Oktober 2003)

*Rehe Rehe r.................*

Hallo!!!

Wo man auch aufpassen muß ist die 206 richtung Segeberg.
Da standen letzt Woche 4 große Rehe am straßenrand.
Die standen da und haben gemütlich Ihr Gras gefressen.
Wenn die aufgeschreckt werden. na dann Proßt Mahlzeit.


Mfg. Josi28


----------



## Beppo (15. Oktober 2003)

Hallo leude !!

also nach dem lesen dieses threads steht eins fest....
wir kommen zu fuss anne küste oder mits rad.

scherz beiseite, ich hatte mal nen beinahe crash mit einem reh,
und passe seitdem auf wie ein luchs...nur auf der autobahn...ich weiss nicht, da muss man auf soviel andere sachen achten, dass man wohl bei plötzlichem wildwechsel echt überfordert sein kann.

gruss.
beppo


----------



## JuergenS (15. Oktober 2003)

> und passe seitdem auf wie ein luchs



Meiner Erfahrung nach nützt dir das ganze aufpassen nix.
Plötzlich steht da ein Stück Wild auf der Strasse und man hat noch nicht einmal genau mitbekommen ob es nu von links oder rechts kam und schon hat´s gekracht. 
Man kann zwar die Geschwindigkeit anpassen und auch über den weißen Seitenstreifen hinaus schauen aber wenn das Tier (wie bei mir) aus einem etwas tieferen Graben heraus springt hast du keine Chance mehr. Und das Wild leider meistens auch nicht.


----------



## Josi28 (16. Oktober 2003)

*...............Rehe.............*

Hallo Leutz


Tja wie schon beschrieben ,man hat keine Change wenn die auf die Fahrbahn springen. Das Problem ist auch wenn man 100 auf der Landstraße fahren darf und man nur 80 fährt,dann wird es auch nicht viel bringen,außer das die anderen Straßenteilnehmer
sich genervt fühlen wenn Du langsamer fährst.Und dann werden Sie kräftig überholen. Ein Freund von mir hat damals gleich 2 Rehe mit seinen Trabbi mitgenommen. Könnt euch ja vielleicht vortellen wie der ausgesehen hat.Ein anderer hat innerhalb eines halben Jahres sein Auto gleich 4 mal hintereinander Demoliert.


Also nur Augen offen halten und nicht daran denken.
Sonst kann man wirklich nur zu fuß gehen.:q 

Mfg.Josi28


----------



## Dorschleo (24. Oktober 2003)

Habe am 17.10. ca 21.00 Uhr auf der Rückfahrt von Dahme, Richtung Grömitz einen kapitalen Damhirsch vor dem Kühler, konnte gerade noch mit einer Vollbremsung Hirsch und Auto retten.  Hab an dem Abend in 1,5 Std. mit dem Belly Boat 3 60er Dorsche gezockt.


----------



## Hornpieper (24. Oktober 2003)

Hallo Dorschleo!
Willkommen in der großen Gemeinschaft der "Boardies"

Glück gehabt in Dahme!!!

Viel Spass an Board

Björn#h


----------



## Dorschleo (24. Oktober 2003)

Danke für die nette Begrüßung Björn.
Bin häufig in Dahme und Dazendorf unterwegs, die Bedingungen zum BB fahren sind im Moment recht gut und der Dorsch ist auch wieder da. Was will man meer!!


----------



## Matrix (24. Oktober 2003)

Moin Dorschleo,
auch dir erstmal willkommen im Board! 
Das kann ich nur bestätigen; bei meinen letzten paar Heimfahrten von Dahme hab ich ständig Rehe am Straßenrand gesehen...
Also Augen auf und nicht von den gefangenen Dorschen in der Pfanne träumen...
Gruß
Jan


----------



## Dorschleo (24. Oktober 2003)

*Rehe*

Das Riff in Dahme ist es echt wert langsam an die Angelstelle zu fahren. Man sollte teilweise wirklich nicht mehr als 50 -60 kmh fahren um bei Wildwechsel noch reagieren zu können.


----------



## Dorschdiggler (2. November 2004)

*AW: Achtung, Rehe unterwegs!*

Nur mal wieder hochgeholt...

Nachdem ich in den letzten Tagen von einigen Freunden erfahren habe was auf einigen Strassen abgeht (Gelle Mefo und Gnilftz) und ich selber auch schon wieder so ein nettes Paket "Muddler-Material" vor dem Kühler hatte, dachte ich mir, dass es mall wieder an der Zeit ist, diesen Thread auszubuddeln.
Nur als kleiner Hinweis, wenn es auf dem Weg zur Küste vielleicht nicht schnell genug gehen kann.
*
Aufpassen Freunde*


----------



## Truttafriend (3. November 2004)

*AW: Achtung, Rehe unterwegs!*

kann man kan nicht oft genug lesen. Immo sind die dermaßen suizidgefährdet das geht gar nicht.

Ich Scharen versuchen sie in den Wäldern bei Kellinghusen die Gesetze der Physik auszuprobieren. Ich fahr da nur 50. Auch wenns die meisten Autofahrer sehr nervt.

Ich hatte schon meine Wildunfälle und weiss wie´s rummst :c


----------



## sebastian (3. November 2004)

*AW: Achtung, Rehe unterwegs!*

Mir sind innerhalb von 3 Wochen einmal 1 und dann 2 Rehe über die Straße gelaufen.

Das erste is auf einer Wiese gestanden und ich hätt mir fast gedacht das es rüber läuft wennst mich bemerkt deswegen bin ich stehen geblieben und hab bisschen brumbrum gemacht, es schaut auf sieht mich und rennt über die Straße.

Und einmal in der Dämmerung in weiter Ferne rennt ein Reh über die Straße dann bleib ich genau bei der Stelle stehen weil ich mir denk die sind ja selten alleine, und zack rennt das nächste über die Straße.

Ich mag die echt nicht mehr die Tiere, bei mir und meinem Vater sind schon mal 2 so 200kg Hirsche über die Straße gallpoiert, da wird einem anders !


----------



## Hov-Micha (3. November 2004)

*AW: Achtung, Rehe unterwegs!*

Moin zusammen...

kann da auch aus eigener Erfahrung was berichten...allerdings ist es GOTT SEI DANK glimpflich ausgegangen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Dieses Frühjahr, ich steh mit meinem Dad im Wasser und denk an nix böses passiert sowas ...
Dachte zuerst ich hätte Tomaten auf den Augen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 aber zum Glück die Digi dabei und zack!!!
Es gab aber dennoch Fisch zu essen und kein Wildbrett 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ist aber im Strassenverkehr nicht ungefährlich, da habt ihr alle Recht!!

TL Micha


----------



## peter II (3. November 2004)

*AW: Achtung, Rehe unterwegs!*

mir hat ein Reh ( oder waren es zwei) diesen Sommer die gesamte rechte seite des autos zerstört. Gut wenn man dann eine Teilkaskoversicherung ohne selbstbeteiligung hat #h


----------



## schelli (3. November 2004)

*AW: Achtung, Rehe unterwegs!*

Hatte mal einen Unfall mit einem Wildschwein gesehen, mein lieber Scholli 
da ist ein Reh noch ein Mückenschi..  da war vorne nix mehr mit Motorhaube.





> Ich habe gehört, dass größere Rehe, oder je nachdem wie man auf sie trifft, z.Teil auch durch die Windschutzscheibe fliegen.



Ja also wenn ich auf ein größeres Reh treffe lass ich es meistens bei der Beifahrertüre einsteigen und der Schaden auf dem Sitz ist dann Nebensächlich  :q  :q  :q durch die Scheibe is nicht !
Ausserdem fahr ich dann mit den Rehen erst in den Wald  :q


----------



## Gnilftz (3. November 2004)

*AW: Achtung, Rehe unterwegs!*



			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> Nur mal wieder hochgeholt...
> 
> Nachdem ich in den letzten Tagen von einigen Freunden erfahren habe was auf einigen Strassen abgeht (Gelle Mefo und Gnilftz) und ich selber auch schon wieder so ein nettes Paket "Muddler-Material" vor dem Kühler hatte, dachte ich mir, dass es mall wieder an der Zeit ist, diesen Thread auszubuddeln.
> Nur als kleiner Hinweis, wenn es auf dem Weg zur Küste vielleicht nicht schnell genug gehen kann.
> ...



Der Damhirsch wollte gerne Kühlerfigur werden, gottseidank hat er es sich noch mal überlegt und hat kehrt gemacht. Da auch Autos von vorne kamen, hätte ich nicht mal ausweichen können...
Danach erstmal rechts ran und den Puls mit ner Fluppe in den Normalzustand gebracht.
Gruß
Heiko #h


----------



## havkat (3. November 2004)

*AW: Achtung, Rehe unterwegs!*

Jau!

Gut hochgeholt! #6

*DAMWILDBRUNFT!* 

Habe gerade von einem schweren Unfall im Kreis Stromarn erfahren. (Damhirsch)

Also Leude: *WARSCHAU!*


----------



## sebastian (3. November 2004)

*AW: Achtung, Rehe unterwegs!*

Gefährlich is ja nur bei stark befahrenen Straßen wo man auch Gegenverkehr hat und wennst 200kg Hirschen sind die was durch die scheibe kommen, da is dann echt schon lebensgefährlich.
die kleinen Rehe sind eh leicht und klein da passiert meistens nicht so viel !


----------



## havkat (3. November 2004)

*AW: Achtung, Rehe unterwegs!*

@sebastian

Hört, hört!

Soviel (eigene) Erfahrungen mit Wildunfällen?

Bin echt beeindruckt!


----------



## Hasenfuß (4. November 2004)

*AW: Achtung, Rehe unterwegs!*

Naja, wenn ich mich mit meinen 4Tonnen Aufprallgewicht in ein hilfloses Reh reinschiebe hat das nicht so viel zu melden. 

Wenn aber 200kg Hirsch Widerstand leisten geht das öfter mal ungut aus. Hab auf der A210 mal einen Wagen gesehen da saß der Hirsch auf dem Rücksitz- und klein war der nicht. Gut daß es ein Kombi war und der Hirsch bei Eintreffen der Polizei angeschnallt war...#6


----------



## havkat (4. November 2004)

*AW: Achtung, Rehe unterwegs!*

Nun ja.....


Pkw auf dem Dach im tiefen Graben verkeilt. Totalschaden. (Rehwild)

Pkw ca. 50m durch Acker gepflügt und vom Betonsockel eines Drainagesammlers gestoppt. Totalschaden (Rehwild)

Kleinlaster an Alteiche zusammengeschoben, nachdem er vorher ´ne kleine Schneise in den Busch geschlagen hat. Totalschaden. (Rehwild)

Pkw erfasst mit extrem hoher Geschwindigkeit ein Reh mittig und in voller Flucht (im Sprung).
Stück wird über die Haube gehebelt. "Atomisiert" die Frontscheibe. Fahrzeug gerät in den Gegenverkehr..............

Bekannter eines Freundes verunglückt tödlich mit dem Motorrad. 
Früher Morgen. Arbeitsweg. Kurve im Autobahnzubringer. Rehbock. Tschüß!

Nur ´n paar Beispiele aus dem Schreckenskabinett. 
Alles mit zarten Rehleins, als Ursache.

Wenn man das Ganze mal von der Gegenseite betrachtet, wird´s vielleicht noch unschöner.

Schmalreh unter Pkw verkeilt. Vor Todesangst und Schmerzen laut klagend (schreiend).

Jaja! Rehwild schreit!

Fangschuss aufgrund der Situation natürlich nicht möglich.
Mit dem Messer unters Auto gekrochen.............

Verendete Ricke im Straßengraben gefunden. Unfall wurde nicht gemeldet. Vmtl. besoffener Fahrer.
Beim Ausweiden lief mir die Muttermilch über die Hände.
Ein paar Tage später endlich die Zwillingskitze gefunden. 
Eins zeigte, außer schwacher Atmung, keine Reaktion mehr.
Das andere taumelte fiepend auf mich zu, da es mich in seiner Verzweiflung für seine Mutter hielt.
Zwei schnelle Schüsse...........

Angefahrene, hochträchtige Ricke verliert in der Fluchtfährte ihre Kitze aus dem aufgerissenen Bauch.
Nachsuche wg. Dunkelheit abgebrochen. Am nächsten Tag nur den rufenden Kolkraben nach.
Lange Nacht für das Tier...........

Soll ich weiterschreiben? 

Hat alles zwei Seiten, nä!


----------



## Hasenfuß (4. November 2004)

*AW: Achtung, Rehe unterwegs!*

Neee, laß mal!#d 

Mir reichen schon die Babydorsche, die den Hakelöser nicht überleben- wenn deren kleine Herzen vor Stress rasen....:c :c :c


----------



## Dorschdiggler (4. November 2004)

*AW: Achtung, Rehe unterwegs!*



			
				Havkat schrieb:
			
		

> Soll ich weiterschreiben?


Besser nicht.....
Aber klasse, dass Du mal die andere Seite beleuchtet hast.  #6


----------



## Maddin (4. November 2004)

*AW: Achtung, Rehe unterwegs!*



			
				sebastian schrieb:
			
		

> ...Ich mag die echt nicht mehr die Tiere, bei mir und meinem Vater sind schon mal 2 so 200kg Hirsche über die Straße gallpoiert, da wird einem anders !


Siehe weiter oben das von Havkat Geschriebene. Sorry Sebastian, aber als ich in deinem Alter war, da war ich verbundener mit der Natur und hab solche Sprüche nicht abgelassen. Und auch jetzt denke ich als erstes an die Gegenseite und nicht an den Schaden am Auto! F*ck, ne Teilkasko hat doch fast jeder...und wenn nicht = selber schuld (ich auch). Denjenigen, die jetzt wie klein Schumi über die Landstraßen fahren würde ich zu gerne nochmal die Hammelbeine langziehen. Die Wälder und Knicke sind zur Zeit eben eine große Spielstraße......und durch selbige in der Stadt ballert ihr doch auch nicht so hirnlos durch, oder? |krach:


----------



## Gnilftz (4. November 2004)

*AW: Achtung, Rehe unterwegs!*



			
				Maddin schrieb:
			
		

> Siehe weiter oben das von Havkat Geschriebene. Sorry Sebastian, aber als ich in deinem Alter war, da war ich verbundener mit der Natur und hab solche Sprüche nicht abgelassen. Und auch jetzt denke ich als erstes an die Gegenseite und nicht an den Schaden am Auto! F*ck, ne Teilkasko hat doch fast jeder...und wenn nicht = selber schuld (ich auch). Denjenigen, die jetzt wie klein Schumi über die Landstraßen fahren würde ich zu gerne nochmal die Hammelbeine langziehen. Die Wälder und Knicke sind zur Zeit eben eine große Spielstraße......und durch selbige in der Stadt ballert ihr doch auch nicht so hirnlos durch, oder? |krach:


 
#6  
Andererseits,
ich bin wahrlich kein Heizer, ist mit meinem T4 auch schlecht möglich.
Als der Hirsch n paar Meter vor mir aus dem Wald rannte, hatte ich 70 drauf und trotzdem hätte ich nicht mehr bremsen können. Mir liegt das noch mächtig auf dem Magen...
Ich kann nur jedem raten, jetzt mit der Geschwindigkeit reichlich nach unten zu gehen, dies schon Eure Nerven, den Geldbeutel und vorallem die Wildtiere!

Gruß
Heiko #h


----------



## Maddin (5. November 2004)

*AW: Achtung, Rehe unterwegs!*

Moin Heiko,
klar kann auch bei niedrigeren Geschwindigkeiten was passieren, aber man hat doch wesentlich mehr Chancen das ganze glimpflich ausgehen zu lassen. Hatte mich nur über etwas über minderjährige geistige Auswüchse aufgeregt  Vielleicht sieht er aber nach Havkats ausführlicher Schilderung die Sache etwas anders......


----------



## Hasenfuß (5. November 2004)

*AW: Achtung, Rehe unterwegs!*

Vor 5 Jahren fuhr ich nachts in einem Waldstück- vorsichtig, weil ich Wildwechsel befürchtete. Und tatsächlich schoß ein erschrecktes Reh aus dem Graben hoch über die Straße. Der Reifenabrieb verzog sich schnell nach der Vollbremsung- kein Kontakt mit dem Reh!

Die Reifen hätten aber auf 15% Gefälle stehen können, ohne wegzurollen. Aber das war es wert!


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (5. November 2004)

*AW: Achtung, Rehe unterwegs!*

@ havkat mir ist ja schon vom lesen ganz anders geworden. Live möchte ich die Sachen nicht erleben, aber einer muß ja den Job machen, Hut ab!

Wenn ich spät nachts von der Küste nach Hause fahre, muß ich auch durch einige Waldstücke, wo ich schon viel Wild gesehen habe.Teilweise reduziere ich auf Tempo 60, weil ich echt Muffe vor einem Wildunfall habe und wenn ich halt `ne Viertelstunde später ankomme ist das auch nicht schlimm.
Gruß
Andreas


----------



## THD (5. November 2004)

*AW: Achtung, Rehe unterwegs!*

Hab leider auch schon einige Erfahrungen mit Tieren gehabt:
Vor ca. 8 Wochen passiert, morgens zw. 10 und 11 Uhr, fahre mit ca. 70 km/h auf kl. 
Landstraße, sehr von rechts was braunes kommen, gebremst - 14 Wildschweine passierten die Straße.

An gleicher Stelle vor ca. 10 Jahren, fahre Freitagmorgen an die Arbeit, springt mir Reh vors Auto, touchiert leicht Kotflügel, Reh und Auto ok, am folgenden Montagabend, 100 m weiter, 2 Rehe, keinen Kontakt.

Vor 6 Jahren, nachts nach Gewitter kommt mir in ca. 100 m Auto entgegen, ich sehe wie sich die Scheinwerfer drehen, Vollbremsung, bevor ich zum Stehen kam knalle ich
in 2 Rinder, 1 x frontal, 1 x Kotflügel: 1. Rind sofort tot, 2. hat der Metzger erlöst, Motorblock nach hinten geschoben, Scheibe eingedrückt und Dach geknickt, ich nur Platzwunde am Kopf, Astra nicht zu retten.
Die Rinder sind im Gewitter ausgebrochen, liefen vor den Gegenverkehr, durch die Vollbremsung des anderen Autos stürmten sie in meine Richtung, obwohl ich nicht schnell war - keine Chance.

Fazit: Augen auf und langsam fahren !
THD


----------

